# Electric Oven Installation



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

Wondering if there are any sparks on here or anybody that knows the rules.

We've bought a new oven for our new build.

We've bought it from a local chain of electronics superstores that are across the south west.

It's being delivered and installed for free. I asked when buying, do you issue a certificate for this.

They said no, we just come hook it up and that's it.

Is that correct? I thought hard wiring in an oven needed a certificate?

I am so confused with electric regs.


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

No certificate required as it is not part of the fixed installation, most ovens come fitted with a 13a plug nowadays so it may only be a 2 minute job


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

christhesparky said:


> No certificate required as it is not part of the fixed installation, most ovens come fitted with a 13a plug nowadays so it may only be a 2 minute job


Thanks Chris,

It's got pyrolytic cleaning etc so it draws over 3kwh so need hard wiring.

Nice to know don't need any cert for it.


----------

